# Lifttage in Frammersbach 2015



## bernd e (24. März 2015)

Hallo,
die Termine stehen fest, wann der Lift in Frammersbach läuft. Es gibt zwei neue Strecken (1x DH und 1x Enduro).

*EDIT: Top aktuelle Info (ob evtl. abgesagt oder verschoben werden muss):
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sauerberglift-Frammersbach/604425639603896
(kann man auch ohne Facebook-Anmeldung ansehen).*

Hier der Termin-Flyer:


----------



## derbenno (24. März 2015)

Sehr schön freut mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (2. April 2015)

Der erste Termin steh schon mal unter einem schlechten Stern.
*Ostermontag, 06.04. fällt AUS!!!*

Ersatztermin ist Sonntag der 12.04.

Grund: wie andere Bikeparks, haben einges an Windbruch den wir nicht rechtzeitig weg bekommen und Sicherheit geht vor.


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. April 2015)

bernd e schrieb:


> Der erste Termin steh schon mal unter einem schlechten Stern.
> *Ostermontag, 06.04. fällt AUS!!!*
> 
> Ersatztermin ist Sonntag der 12.04.
> ...


Sonntag 12.4. steht als Ersatztermin?


----------



## bernd e (13. April 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sonntag 12.4. steht als Ersatztermin?


Sorry, heute erst gelesen. Ja, war der Ersatztermin.
Ob ein Termin letzten Endes statfindet oder abgesagt werden muss, findet man auch ohne Anmeldung bei Facebook auf der Seite:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sauerberglift-Frammersbach/604425639603896

Hier noch der Pressebericht mit Bilder vom gestrigen Lifttag:
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/lohr/lohr/art3993,3564688

Hier ein Filmchen eines anwesenden Fahrers:


----------



## Yoshimura (25. Mai 2015)

Wann ist eigentlich der nächste Lift-Tag.
Wirklich erst im August.. ,(


----------



## bernd e (15. Juni 2015)

Ja, da wegen Veranstaltungen kein früherer Termin möglich war.


----------



## bernd e (15. Juni 2015)

Es gibt inzwischen auch eine Webseite zum "Bikepark":

http://www.bikepark.msf-frammersbach.de


----------



## bikebuster90 (16. August 2015)

hier die bilder vom lifttag am 15.08.2015
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76795


----------



## bernd e (19. August 2015)

Und am 23.8. ist der Ersatztermin für den entfallenen 16.8.!


----------



## bikebuster90 (19. August 2015)

also ich werde diesen sonntag den 23.08.2015 auch wieder am start sein und fotos machen
sind echt super strecken dort, vorbeikommen lohnt sich auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (20. August 2015)

liteville901 schrieb:


> also ich werde diesen sonntag den 23.08.2015 auch wieder am start sein und fotos machen
> sind echt super strecken dort, vorbeikommen lohnt sich auf jeden fall



Seh zu das du fit wirst, fahren macht noch mehr Spaß als mit dem Foto den Berg hoch und runter zu laufen. Danke übrigens für deine Fotos.

Hier die Fotos aus unserem Webalbum:
https://picasaweb.google.com/100560385109900386410/Lifttag_15082015?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## Yoshimura (21. August 2015)

Richtig. Strecken sind schon ganz gut dort. Allerdings wäre die eine oder andere Umfahrung an schwierigen Stellen gerade für Anfänger hilfreich und würde für mehr FLOW auf der Strecke sorgen.... aus kommerzieller Sicht wäre das auch ein Vorteil, da an den Lifttagen dann evtl. deutlich mehr Leute teilnehmen würden.... oder ist das nicht gar nicht gewollt


----------



## bernd e (21. August 2015)

Ich gebs weiter (liest nicht jeder der Verantwortlichen mit). Wobei es an manchen Stellen vom Gelände her schwer ist, eine leichte Umfahrung zu bauen.
Welche Stellen meinst du @Yoshimura genau?


----------



## bikebuster90 (24. August 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76895
bilder vom lifttag in frammersbach vom 23.08.2015


----------



## staycool (24. August 2015)

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe, super Bilder.


----------

